# Wanted chinese alligator's !!!



## Fredlee (May 24, 2011)

Hi there , is there anybody out there that could help me find someone that is sell a pair or more ? I'm also after dwalf African croc's aswell ,
PLEASE PM ME WITH ANY INFORMATION YOU MAY HAVE 
, many thanks fred


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

pilbara reptiles are selling a couple


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

snakes-a-round said:


> pilbara reptiles are selling a couple


Contact Colin at Reptile parties and shows - hands-on fun with crocodiles, snakes, lizards and turtles 
He imported the ones Pilbara Reptiles have, last i heard theres still some left, if not im sure he could link you to the breeder or even import if you pay up front. I think he was selling them for £500each or £1000each.


----------

